

PHP is Amazing - Mamady
http://www.forouzani.com/php-is-amazing.html

======
warmwaffles
Already existing libraries can hurt development. You can liken it to Jeff
Atwood saying "Regular Expressions: Now You Have Two Problems". Not only do
you have to write your code, but now you have to understand that library and
how to use it.

Just because their is a library doesn't mean there are any consequences that
come with using it. There will come a point where the limit of the library has
been reached and you must either A.) contribute to it or B.) if things are
proper fucked and you end up writing a custom library

Either way making the argument that development is easier because of all the
libraries available is like saying, constructing houses is easier because of
all the blueprints available. (contrived examples always win)

PHP is a fine language along with Ruby, Python, and Javascript. Each have
their strengths and weaknesses. No sole language will win all the time.

references: [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/06/regular-
expressions...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/06/regular-expressions-
now-you-have-two-problems.html)

------
lucian1900
Broken deployment being easy is not a feature.

Heh, battle tested.

You don't need thousands of developers, just a few good ones. You'll find that
for pretty much any popular language.

And open source libraries? Really? Someone here is overlooking the sizable
ruby gems and PyPI, and the gigantic CPAN.

------
amorphid
It'd be interesting to start a company that wrote software in two different
languages at the same time. Have a bunch of programmers that don't know PHP or
Ruby develop the same features in both languages. It'd be interesting to see
how easy or hard they found each language to be and why.

~~~
zalew
Sounds like a poor strategy for a company.

------
weavejester
It's interesting that the author uses the term "easy" to describe PHP, as
there have been a few talks in the Clojure community about the difference
between something being simple and something being easy, and the former tends
to be recommended over the latter.

------
sdfgkjshdfg
If you ship that easy, then you may not be able to grow easily in a structured
and sane way.

This is true of any language/framework, however. Others encourage better
structure and methodology.

------
jmathai
Really curious what people get out of bashing a language they don't like. I'm
no psychologist but I'm sure it's common behavior outside of programming and
typically deals with ego.

~~~
weavejester
It's not necessarily ego; I'd say it's more that a lot of programmers hate bad
design (real or perceived), even if it doesn't directly affect them. The same
desire that drives a person to want to do a good job also contributes to them
being annoyed by shoddy jobs done by other people.

~~~
jmathai
Perhaps. In reading all of these that's never the vibe I've gotten. It's
always been one of superiority or arrogance which is why I thought it might be
tied to ego. Oh well, we may never know :).

------
zalew
> There seems to be a lot of negative commentary directed at PHP recently

If by recently you mean the last 15 years.

